# NGD - ESP LTD JH-600 EC



## Garnoch (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi, all. I'm new here and finally got my first ESP, the LTD JH-600 EC. I haven't found anyone posting pics of this new model yet so got the idea from Wyvern Claw and a couple other people to join and post some pics for anyone else who was searching like I was for this. The first few pics are from when I got it on Friday and the last three pics are from the bridge and pickup mods I did on Sunday night.


----------



## Zado (Jul 17, 2012)

Just like i replied on schec forum,with those mods it's even nicer man!


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 17, 2012)

Zado! Nice to see you here, man. Ah, I see you did. For a second there I thought, hey I didn't post this over there haha.


----------



## Zado (Jul 17, 2012)

Garnoch said:


> Zado! Nice to see you here, man. Ah, I see you did. For a second there I thought, hey I didn't post this over there haha.


Yep,right here too!A good place to post some impressions and pics of the schec of yours too


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah? A couple months past a NGD for that one though, but I haven't seen many posts anywhere on the Hellraiser Extreme and none of the sunburst.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 17, 2012)

sweet stuff!
how do you like the EMG JH's in comparison to standard 81/60?


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks.
The JH-600 EC actually came with 81/85s. I like them but didn't want another guitar with them and I was changing out the Kahler Hybrid with the gunmetal Kerry King Kahler Kustom Shop Bridge so based on what I heard, I decided on the HET Set and thought they'd look great with the replacement bridge. When I tried the 81/85s on Friday, I was even happier I got the HET Set because although they definitely sounded like 81/85s, I thought they sounded a little duller than they did in my Schecter Hellraiser Extreme - different wood, bridge, etc. This is the first time I've played a HET Set and could hear the difference on the same guitar. I don't think the HET Set is a huge difference, meaning I was expecting something even closer to passives than they really are. I'd almost say they're between the 81/85 and my Dirty Fingers though, so it's a good fit. I'm very very happy with them. Here's how I would try to explain them... The lower strings don't necessarily have a deeper low end like my Dirty Fingers as I expected but they're not as bright as an 81/85, yet the higher strings I would say actually are brighter with some more high end and mid crunch. I'm not sure if that makes sense, but it's a nice balance. They pick up everything too, meaning you can really hear the pick and your fingers with the HET Set, which caught me off guard at first.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 22, 2012)

Daytime With Bridge & Pickup Mods


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 23, 2012)

Way to ruin that guitar with those Jackass-Jaymz signature fucks 

Congrats, though.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 23, 2012)

beautiful guitar!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 23, 2012)

This is something I've never seen. Very nice!


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 23, 2012)

Holy sheet. You did it. The King signature Kahler in a Hanny! 

I was a little shocked when this signature came out. Yeah, he played an LP, but that was WAY back in the day. I couldn't imagine him with a singlecut after that. 

Also, as a fan of both Slayer and Kahlers, I have a question: how much did the signature Kahler cost? They're listed at $300.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 23, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Way to ruin that guitar with those Jackass-Jaymz signature fucks
> 
> Congrats, though.



Ha, I knew someone would say that.  I do like them better in this guitar though - looks and sound.... but I do slightly prefer the sound of the 81 in my Mahogany string-thru to both the 81 or JH in this Alder EC. Depends on my mood and what I'm playing.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 23, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> Holy sheet. You did it. The King signature Kahler in a Hanny!
> 
> I was a little shocked when this signature came out. Yeah, he played an LP, but that was WAY back in the day. I couldn't imagine him with a singlecut after that.
> 
> Also, as a fan of both Slayer and Kahlers, I have a question: how much did the signature Kahler cost? They're listed at $300.



Yeah I was surprised too. It's been a long time since I saw Jeff with a Les Paul, but I was thrilled because it meant I could easily get an EC with a Kahler. 

I actually had to wait a month for Kahler to make the bridge for me and it cost me $349.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 23, 2012)

> and finally got my first ESP, the LTD JH-600 EC



####SYNTAX ERROR####


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 24, 2012)

This was asked so if anyone is interested, it weighs 10.5 lbs.


----------



## arcanejarek (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi! Awesome guitar! Can you post an update on how you like it after a few months? Also, in what tuning does this guitar come from the factory and what gauge of strings? Have you tried tuning down, and if so with what results. How well does it stay in tune when using the whammy? Thanks so much!


----------



## Garnoch (Mar 6, 2013)

arcanejarek said:


> Hi! Awesome guitar! Can you post an update on how you like it after a few months? Also, in what tuning does this guitar come from the factory and what gauge of strings? Have you tried tuning down, and if so with what results. How well does it stay in tune when using the whammy? Thanks so much!



LOVE this guitar, especially with the mods, although the Hybrid Kahler that came with it stays in tune as well as the the custom I installed, which I thought was impressive. I'm still glad I did the mod though, not only for the looks but because the custom's fine tuners feel better. It may not stay in tune as well as without any trem, but it's a non-issue. Every few songs I may have to barely touch the fine tuners. It's night and day from the old Kahler on my '84 Explorer, plus you can lock the newer ones when needed. The sustain is way better than the old one too.
This is the first guitar I've owned with a 41mm nut and I'd now get all my guitars that way if I had the option.
For the past few months I've kept it down-tuned a half step, but for the past couple weeks, I've had it in drop C# (Db) and it's awesome, no problems at all.
Sorry i didn't see this sooner.


----------



## knifefightintheor (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice. I've ways liked the JH series.


----------



## ohoolahan (Mar 10, 2013)

i like this high gloss black finish. but the tremolo looks so small that it seems like the guitar only has 5 strings


----------



## craigny (Mar 10, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 10, 2013)

That is one classy looking metal beast!


----------



## arcanejarek (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, you convinced me! I got mine. Did a small mod, and activated the toggle in the upper position + re-wired the EMG's using the factory kit. Two volumes + master tone. The axe is for sure on a heavy side but I love it. You were right the Hybrid Kahler stays in tune!


----------



## ridner (Apr 11, 2013)

looks slick


----------



## hardvalve (Apr 11, 2013)

What is the difference between the Kerry King model, and the regular hybrid tremolo? I looked online and did not see any real difference.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats and hngd.. One of the few les paul shape guitars i would buy.


----------



## davidsantana27 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratz, looks sick! Btw, tell me how is this Kahler compared to tom when it comes to palm muting with a lot of strenght? That was a problem for me on regular floyd roses, I bended the sound ^^


----------



## Garnoch (May 1, 2013)

arcanejarek said:


> Yeah, you convinced me! I got mine. Did a small mod, and activated the toggle in the upper position + re-wired the EMG's using the factory kit. Two volumes + master tone. The axe is for sure on a heavy side but I love it. You were right the Hybrid Kahler stays in tune!



Beautiful, and nice mod! Glad you like it. 

Thanks, everyone. I hadn't seen all the new posts.


----------



## Garnoch (May 1, 2013)

hardvalve said:


> What is the difference between the Kerry King model, and the regular hybrid tremolo? I looked online and did not see any real difference.



What it's made out of, what it looks like and it's hand made in the USA.


----------



## Garnoch (May 1, 2013)

davidsantana27 said:


> Congratz, looks sick! Btw, tell me how is this Kahler compared to tom when it comes to palm muting with a lot of strenght? That was a problem for me on regular floyd roses, I bended the sound ^^



Palm muting is amazing with a Kahler. I actually started doing it with a Kahler on an 1984 Explorer and I remember being a little worried when I first got a TOM, but had no problems at all. If I don't look down, they feel very similar.


----------



## Tristoner7 (May 1, 2013)

Congrats, HNGD!


----------



## Garnoch (May 2, 2013)

SO sad to hear Jeff passed away this morning. Fuck!
Condolences to all his family and friends. 
Still the spider bite? Or did the bite never exist and there were bigger issues? I have no idea. Just so sad.


----------



## misingonestring (May 2, 2013)

Liver failure dude.

I'm fucking pissed.


----------



## Garnoch (May 2, 2013)

Me too. 
I just wonder and assume it was all connected. Guess it doesn't matter though, just sucks bad.


----------



## christheasian (May 3, 2013)

truely is a bummer. i wish i didn't sell my signed urban camo jh. 
r.i.p.


----------

